# TimberLakes fishing



## JuddCT

So the family is purchasing a cabin in TimberLakes (outside Heber) and I don't know the area at all. I've got the topo maps and USGS maps out looking for new creeks/rivers/ponds (fly fishing) to fish up there. I noticed that it has a few lakes in the actual community. Does anyone know if these hold fish? I've fished the middle provo too many times to count and just like to take my wife and little ones to the smaller creeks/ponds to get away from it all.

Next questions have to do with starting points. I notice some creeks and other areas of interest up on top near heber mtn to currant creek peak. Any insights? PM's okay plus willing to trade information if you want. I know this information doesn't come free and can be highly guarded, but I'm looking for starting points. Or I can trade for info on North Slope any bull elk, SE deer (La Sal or Manti), and ponds/creek fishing on Manti.

Am I looking at mainly brooks/cutts/etc?

Looking forward to taking the family up a few times this year. Thanks in advance.


----------



## pheaz

The big lake in the center of Timber Lakes (Witt Lake) is private. Try to catch the owner and score some brownie points cause that lake is full of TOADS. The other lakes in there I'm not sure if they have fish or not. The lake that sits on the south east corner belongs to the church. They frown upon tresspassers. All ponds and streams on the out skirts of TL are all private. I will p.m. you a hot spot for fly fishing though.


----------



## JuddCT

Thanks pheaz


----------



## gdog

Phez...have you actually fished Witt Lake and caught a toad or seen one pulled out? Just curious as having a cabin up there for the past 10yrs, I don't think I have ever seen a person fishing it. Most of the other "lakes" either dry up in the summer or freeze solid in the winter. The piece of ground at Witt's and the lake it self were for sale not so long ago, so not sure who owns it now.


----------



## pheaz

2 guys from Idaho bought it my buddy lives on the north east side of the lake and watches it for em. The ice fishing is really great. Yes seen,caught, held and even ate toads out of Witt Lake. As far I know the lake had always been closed to fishing prior to the new owners.


----------



## gdog

Good to see someone is taking advantage of that lake now.

Sending you PM.


----------

